# How to shoot well with both eyes open



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all.

Some times I go to the range, and practice some shooting, I take my times, aim, and shoot.. but in a real situation or in any sport like IDPA, there is not time to take my time, aim and then shoot..

So i was wondering how should I practice to shoot with both eyes opens.. I have reading and search something in internet but I would like some advice from people who already know and maybe can give me some tips..


thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

First you need to do an eye dominance test, if you are cross dominant (your dominant eye and hand do not correspond) there are some issues to shooting with both eyes open that can be negated in a couple of different manners. There is all ready a lengthy thread on that so I won't go into details on that.

The best thing I've found to help _me_ with improving shooting with both eyes open is a larger rear sight notch and lots and lots of dry fire practice.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

You can also just practice anywhere you can point your finger at an object with both eyes open looking down your finger like it was your sights/barrel. That will help get you accustomed to using both eyes open to sight. Sometimes I have to squint my left eye, but once I get used to using both eyes, it is just natural to use my dominant eye to sight with without squinting.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

i'm cross-domi. (rh/le)

if im shooting a slow accurate shot: i'll shoot with my left eye open, right squinted some so my brow blocks the focal plane of my right eye and my body is very bladed. 

for defence/offence: squint the left eye so my brow blocks the focal plane and sight with my right eye and open my body more for better peripheral vision/mobility. 

i can't shoot with both eyes fully open. neither can a lot of people. some can shoot with both eyes wide open and get a good sight pic no matter what. 

find what works for you then practice with it.


----------

